# Covid lab leak theory is dead.



## Bellbird (Aug 20, 2022)

The truth is out. ! I have been reading about their findings for a few months and I now believe the truth has been found, this finding is what 'they' originally believed but somehow the lab leak theory took precedence. To my mind this is more likely the reality.
https://www.nzdoctor.co.nz/article/...ead-heres-how-we-know-virus-came-wuhan-market


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Covid lab leak theory is dead.


I have always been skeptical of the lab leak thing, however I doubt the "theory" will ever die...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 21, 2022)

Honestly I don't care what source it comes from...I don't think we'll ever know the God's honest truth.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

It's now proven that this was another disease which jumped from animal to human. Of course, it doesn't mean that scientists are not working on biological warfare....we know they are. They were just not responsible for this particular virus. However, it has illustrated how quickly any disease becomes a global epidemic.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 21, 2022)

So it’s just a coincidence that there was a virology lab in the same city? Uh huh. Color me skeptical.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 22, 2022)

I still bet you one of those little b******s didn't wash their hands and that's how it probably started. LOL!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2022)

IMO it sounds like a man promoting his theory with circumstantial evidence as opposed to scientific fact. 

I doubt that we will ever know for sure.

I think it's important to look at all of the possibilities and do whatever we can to reduce the risk of similar public health threats.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I doubt that we will ever know for sure.


Yep!


Aunt Bea said:


> I think it's important to look at all of the possibilities and do whatever we can to reduce the risk of similar public health threats.


Understanding how these things come about is useful.  Expecting certainty is unrealistic.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 22, 2022)

Theory dead again. Next theory will 'prove' it. The theory after that will 'disprove' it. Still too soon with frequently incomplete or ify information to say they have the difinative answer. Too early to ask-'Is that your final answer?!'


----------



## Been There (Aug 23, 2022)

Wait until we really find out the truth, which probably won't be in most of our lifetimes.


----------



## rgp (Aug 24, 2022)

BULLPOOP !


----------



## JustDave (Aug 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have always been skeptical of the lab leak thing, however I doubt the "theory" will ever die...


... because it makes for great gossip.


----------

